# genauen Typ einer generischen Klasse zur Laufzeit ermitteln



## Guest (10. Okt 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gern zur Laufzeit den genauen Typ einer generischen Klasse ermitteln oder besser gesagt brauche ich das Class Object eben dieser, Bsp:


```
class A {}

class B extends A {}

class C extends A {}

class Test<T extends A> {

	public void printClass(){

		System.out.println(T.class);

	}

	public static void main(String[] args){

		Test t = new Test[B]();
		t.printClass();

	}

}
```

ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine ... mit T.class funktioniert das natürlich nicht - aber wie dann? Als Ausgabe in diesem Fall möchte ich gern den Namen der Klasse B - also B - haben.

Wäre sehr dankbar für Antworten!


----------



## Guest (10. Okt 2007)

In Java geht sowas leider nicht (in C# schon). Diese Information steht zur Laufzeit nicht mehr zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (11. Okt 2007)

http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/seminare/ws05/Ausarbeitung/5.generics/genjava5.htm

schau dir das mal an,
anscheinend nicht möglich


----------

